# Now this is interesting...



## Guest (May 17, 2006)

> *GUNFIRE AT WAFFLE HOUSE AFTER WHITES, HISPANICS ARGUE OVER CITIZENSHIP*
> 
> A parting gunshot from a vehicle leaving Waffle House in West Asheville, NC shattered a window and caused a minor injury, police said.
> 
> ...


I know tempers are running pretty high in my neck of the woods with the whole immigration debate... I was wondering how long it would take before something like this took place.


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

*warning*

TAKE CAREFUL NOTICE of WHO fired the (first??) shot.


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2006)

*Re: warning*



scooter said:


> TAKE CAREFUL NOTICE of WHO fired the (first??) shot.


Exactly... :wink:


----------



## Hal8000 (May 8, 2006)

The American people are taking it up the back side from gasoline to pharmaceuticals to taxes. They are getting a little irritable. Some loose mouthed illegals will do nothing but fan the flame...
If very many incidents like this one happen, and our Government conitunes to do nothing, the people will explode... Tempers are short!


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

+1


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

Im thinking another Boston tea party might be a good thing soon........


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2006)

scooter said:


> Im thinking another Boston tea party might be a good thing soon........


+1


----------

